# SCIENTIFIC NAME - INDIAN FANTAIL PIGEON



## Proud Peacock (Jul 10, 2003)

Hello there, pigeon enthusiasts!!

I hail from Goa (annexed by India in 1961). Currently in Saudi Arabia and leaving shortly on "Transfer of Residence" to Goa.

My concern:
I intend taking my 6 Indian Fantail Pigeons (2 males, 2 females, and 2 chicks) with me to Goa and have to prepare some papers at the "Ministry" for transporting my pets. The "Scientific Name" for my pets is required. Although I have searched high and low for the Scientific Name of the "Indian Fantail Pigeon" (peak crested, grouse muffed, fantail variety), I have been largely unsuccessful. The last scientific name I came across on the web was "Columbia Livia" but it proved to be entirely wrong!!!!

Would anybody please let me know what is the Scientific Name for an Indian Fantail Pigeon?! My pets are white; and, as stated above, they are peak crested gruose muffed fantails.

Many thanks.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Peacock - 

I think you are going to have a problem there. Because your Indian Fantails are a breed of fancy pigeon (just read they were known as a fancy breed in India as long ago as 1600!) I'd say they are not going to have a scientific name of their own. 

It is likely that they *would * have originally been bred from C. livia or maybe a central-east Asian offshoot of that species.

Can only suggest you try the 'show pigeon' section of this forum to see if any of the fanciers can come up with something that at least sounds scientific.

John


----------



## Proud Peacock (Jul 10, 2003)

Thank you, John

I would very much appreciate your sending me the URL link to the fancy pigeons section.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

Hmm.. This is getting me thinking.. Does that mean every breed of pigeon has it's own scientific name? 
How about homing pigeons? Are they also Columba livia? 

I might travel too in the future and it's good to know these things just in case...

Proud Peacock, 
If you don't mind sharing afew experiences about travelling with your birds, I also have pigeons ( A homing pigeon and a lovely feral) 
Are your birds banded by any chance, do they have to be banded to travel..etc?
Where will the birds travel on the air plane? 

Thanks very much, any info would be much appreciated!










Mary

[email protected]


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi again,

All you do is click on the 'pigeon discussions' link top right of this page, then on the 'show pigeons' button when you get back to the main page

John


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Mary,

Homers are from C. livia - they are basically 'rock doves' which have been bred over the generations to get all the right characteristics for racing - the muscle development and strength, highly developed homing ability, endurance, etc. 

Some see them as quite removed from the rock doves, but when I see The Godfather and Sir Poopsalot with their little hens in Cynthia's aviary, well, they are just good ol' pidgies at heart









John


----------



## Proud Peacock (Jul 10, 2003)

Hiya, John!!

I doh wanna say dis, but I have to. You are complicating things. All I wanna know is the "Scientific Name" of the "Indian Fantail Pigeon". Finito!!!!










-------

Mary

Yes - every breed has its own "scientific name" and Columbia Livia is the scientific name of a Rock Pigeon which is far different from Indian Fantail Pigeons!!!!

In my past travel experiences with pets, I have travelled with rock lizards, and red squirrels to Bombay/Goa.

My fantails are pure breeds. Animals are branded, birds aint. If these Saudis do not create problems, my fantails will travel with me on my flight back to Goa in my pet-porter (people use these units to carry cats/dots).

We need a photograph of the "creature/s" to be transported. This will be scurtinised and stamped ny the "Ministry" approximately 7 days before travel. Well, that'z how the procedure goes here in "apprenticeship for hell"


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks for the info, It's much appreciated..
I've never travelled with pets and I just hope I don't have a problem.. I have one of my birds banded and the other has only one foot.

Mary


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

http://www.indyzoo.com/education/anim_facts_browseall.asp?alpha=i


----------



## Proud Peacock (Jul 10, 2003)

Thank you, Mary. But that's the very same (and ONLY) place where I got "Comumbia Livia" as the Scientific Name for Indian Fantail Pigeon. I guess I will have to settle for that and proceed with my plans.

Thanks again for the trouble you might have taken and posting the link.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Peacock said >I doh wanna say dis, but I have to. You are complicating things. All I wanna know is the "Scientific Name" of the "Indian Fantail Pigeon". Finito!!!!

I told you - fancy pigeons don't have a scientific name. They are the result of human efforts to breed unusual birds. They were all originated from Columba livia. End of story.


----------

